# Won't start with key.



## thissux1251 (Nov 28, 2021)

I have a yt3000 and it will not start with the key switch. It will start and run fine if you jump the solenoid. It also shuts off just fine as well. I bought the mower used. I have replaced the ignition switch and the solenoid both. On the solenoid there is a place for the battery wire and then the one that goes to the starter, but there is also 2 spade terminals that I do not know what or if anything goes there. Please let me know what I can do to fix this.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy thissux1251, welcome to the forum.

Have you bypassed your safety switches (one at a time) to see if they were the problem? The seat switch is often the culprit. I don't know what other safety switches a yt3000 may have, but there might be a transmission neutral switch, a PTO switch, a clutch switch, a brake switch???? 

They probably will invent a fart switch to prevent you from farting on the tractor.... Prevent the release of potentially explosive gasses..

The simple solution is to install a push button start switch.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Online search:
Starter solenoid activation is as follows;

Battery voltage is provided at the B terminal of the ignition switch via 30 amp fuse. When the ignition switch is rotated to the start position, power is applied to the ignition S terminal which is fed through 1 pole of the brake switch(on) then to a pole on the PTO switch (off) to the starter solenoid.

You can test the starter solenoid by jumping Red to White at the solenoid just be sure ignition switch is off and brake is on.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

